# definition of stupid people



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know if this thread has already been started since I'm too lazy to look it up. Just because *all* NTs say they _*hate*_ stupid people I think we need to define stupid people.

stupid person
-adj.
1. A person who performs a task without thinking through the possible outcomes, especially the negative outcomes.
2. A person who is surprised by a negative outcome that occurs, when that outcome had a high probability of occurring.
3. Someone with a high level of incompetence.

feel free to add your own definition of a stupid person.


----------



## basher83 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the second definition has much merit in my life. It is always easy for me to spot high probability of a negative outcome. I hate it because after said negative outcome happens to the person they always feel the need to come back and tell me how right I was which further reinforces in my mind how stupid they are.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I think the second definition holds a lot of merit for most ENTPs. ENTPs generally have a strong sense of extroverted intuition, which is by simplest definition foresight. People who use a well developed Ne will look at all the possible (positive and negative) outcomes to any and everything. Ti, it seems, weighs the probability of each outcome occurring. People who use a poorly developed Ne seem to focus on the negative possibilities. As ENTPs it's hard for us to not use out Ne to see the possibilities and our Ti to weigh the probability, so it just seems obnoxiously unintelligible NOT to apply foresight to every situation.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

So the realization that I wasn't no NT came right on the heels of the realization that I had done all of these things.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

A person who actively remains uninformed about something and then turns around and complains about something related to it; willful ignorance.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

affezwilling said:


> I don't know if this thread has already been started since I'm too lazy to look it up.


I kinda like this as the opening sentence to this thread . . .


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Willful ignorance at its finest. But the 2nd definition does hold the most merit. The problem is that most - if not all - humans have done stupid things. Its consistency that defines them as stupid.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Deja Vu said:


> Willful ignorance at its finest. But the 2nd definition does hold the most merit. The problem is that most - if not all - humans have done stupid things. Its consistency that defines them as stupid.


All people are stupid some of the time, some people are stupid all of the time, but not all people are stupid all the time.

The problem in today's society is that it seems like the people that are stupid all of the time are becoming more prevalent. Hell, they're even celebrated with shows like Jackass and in reality TV.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Two things happened once, one right after the other, that defined stupidity for me.

The first was an article about people who refused to get out of line at the supermarket when the building was on fire. They didn't want to lose their place. 

The second event happend shortly after I read that, shaking my head in disbelief. I was at a cafe with my old man. Winter, we sat outside. They kept it warm with gas powered heating lamps. Snow, and warmth, and coffee. What can be better than that. Some guy carried over a large canister of whatever gas it is they use to power those lamps, replacing one of them nearby. I'm guessing it was roughly 4 foot tall. A big sucker, for a big "lamp". Something went wrong, something slipped, and the canister began to tip over, hit something, and the pressure seal flew off. Gas was streaming high into the hair, bright white and deadly, hissing. My father and myself were out of there within a second. Running for it. 

We turned around. Not a soul had moved. Staring, wide eyed, they sat. Unable to adapt to a changing situation.

And that is how I define stupidity. The inability to adapt. God... I hope my girlfriend doesn't read this and take it the wrong way  

(I love you honey. I'm just better at it than you. You're not BAD at it, at all)

haha


----------



## InterAlios (Apr 28, 2011)

I joke with my NT mom that our family motto should be "Think it through" since that's what our advice comes down to so often. I think that's why I'm so good at the collections part of my job. Well, that and being a bit of a sadist. It's not my fault you couldn't plan ahead and budget your purchases when shopping for highend medical products in one of the richest neighbourhoods in town.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The justice system in America. The Casey Anthony trial was proof of that today. Stupid incompetent people.


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

stupid person

1. A disguise used to deceive people
2. A person who constantly their repeats mistakes
3. Naive 
4. willingful ignorance


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

NFs please stop polluting this thread: we're trying to decide whether or not you're stupid. :wink:

A stupid person is one who doesn't try to be logical, doesn't want to be logical and, most importantly, doesn't want to think outside the box they've built around themselves.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

absentminded said:


> NFs please stop polluting this thread: we're trying to decide whether or not you're stupid. :wink:
> 
> A stupid person is one who doesn't try to be logical, doesn't want to be logical and, most importantly, doesn't want to think outside the box they've built around themselves.


NF's are way ahead of you, as usual. We already know you're stupid, no deciding or trying  Get with the program.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Is it too insensitive to say an SJ?


ALSO, THIS POST IS A JOKE.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

absentminded said:


> NFs please stop polluting this thread: we're trying to decide whether or not you're stupid. :wink:
> 
> A stupid person is one who doesn't try to be logical, doesn't want to be logical and, most importantly, doesn't want to think outside the box they've built around themselves.


Because it's completely logical that an NF would be less intelligent than a NT  Logic at it's finest.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with @_possiBri_ @_DejaVu_ @_shadowofambivalence_ and 
@_absentminded_ : Stupidity is willful ignorance.




affezwilling said:


> All people are stupid some of the time, some people are stupid all of the time, but not all people are stupid all the time.


I'm still laughing.



affezwilling said:


> The problem in today's society is that it seems like the people that are stupid all of the time are becoming more prevalent. Hell, they're even celebrated with shows like Jackass and in reality TV.


Jackass cracks me up.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I *HATE* jackass. It's one thing to point and laugh at someone who screws up because they didn't think. Mocking them should encourage them to not be such a moron. When I do something stupid I expect people to point and laugh, usually I'm laughing at my stupidity with them. It's something completely different to laugh at someone who intentionally does something dumb. It only encourages them to continue their moronic actions. 

I usually (sarcastically) encourage people to follow through on their stupid ideas in hopes that they'll learn a lesson to not be such an idiot. I'm not a fan of anyone who thinks it's funny or glamorous to intentionally show off what a moron they are.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

XSFX :wink:


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Because it's completely logical that an NF would be less intelligent than a NT  Logic at it's finest.


Well, after watching one of you bawl her eyes out after _Sandra Bullock somehow hooks up with John Cusack VI_, I can't really say I'm all that impressed.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

affezwilling said:


> I *HATE* jackass. It's one thing to point and laugh at someone who screws up because they didn't think. Mocking them should encourage them to not be such a moron. When I do something stupid I expect people to point and laugh, usually I'm laughing at my stupidity with them. It's something completely different to laugh at someone who intentionally does something dumb. It only encourages them to continue their moronic actions.
> 
> I usually (sarcastically) encourage people to follow through on their stupid ideas in hopes that they'll learn a lesson to not be such an idiot. I'm not a fan of anyone who thinks it's funny or glamorous to intentionally show off what a moron they are.


I don't take the show that seriously. A few times I thought, "That's
too dangerous, they shouldn't do that." But most of the time I just think, 
"Wow. These guys are having a good time goofing off."


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

FreeSpirit said:


> I don't take the show that seriously. A few times I thought, "That's
> too dangerous, they shouldn't do that." But most of the time I just think,
> "Wow. These guys are having a good time goofing off."


I can't say that I've ever watched an episode. From everything I've seen and heard about the show it's a bunch of crude humor and stupid stunts that are likely to get people seriously hurt. Neither of those things interest me. 

I also don't see the appeal of reality TV, It's a bunch of melodramatic people making a spectacle of themselves. Non of it takes any real wit, intellect, skill, or creativity.


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)

absentminded said:


> Well, after watching one of you bawl her eyes out after _Sandra Bullock somehow hooks up with John Cusack VI_, I can't really say I'm all that impressed.


an example of lazy, stereotyped thinking. as an INTP/Observer you _should know_ that life, personality, and the unfolding of events is never so simple..

anyway, NF is the smartest. NT caused the holocaust and autism.


----------



## bsbsbsbs (Jul 5, 2011)

To me, everyone is not stupid, but sometimes its irritating when someone took so long to get something. However I believe everyone has a potential of being smart.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Ylajali said:


> an example of lazy, stereotyped thinking. as an INTP/Observer you _should know_ that life, personality, and the unfolding of events is never so simple..
> 
> anyway, NF is the smartest. NT caused the holocaust and autism.


How in the blazes did we cause autism?

I am, ironically, very aware that it's never so simple.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Ylajali said:


> an example of lazy, stereotyped thinking. as an INTP/Observer you _should know_ that life, personality, and the unfolding of events is never so simple..
> 
> anyway, NF is the smartest. NT caused the holocaust and autism.


You make it sound like the NTs got together as a group and manufactured autism in a lab or something and then we distributed it into the earths drinking water. Damn you found out our secret...I mean, um...I don't know what you're talking about. :shocked:

From what I've read Hitler was supposedly an INFJ. If that's true than NFs are responsible for the holocaust. Also since Jesus was suppose to be an INFJ you're somehow responsible for the crusades as well. :tongue:



bsbsbsbs said:


> To me, everyone is not stupid, but sometimes its irritating when someone took so long to get something. However I believe everyone has a potential of being smart.


Potential for and use of intelligence are two very, very different things. If everyone made use of their potential intelligence we wouldn't have so many people running around complaining about how stupid people are.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Ylajali said:


> an example of lazy, stereotyped thinking. as an INTP/Observer you _should know_ that life, personality, and the unfolding of events is never so simple..
> 
> anyway, NF is the smartest. NT caused the holocaust and autism.


You are being _ironically _hypocritical and ludicrous, right?
I can't necessarily tell. Sometimes people say things that should be jokes, but don't realise.
It's confusing.


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)

-Amusing thread.
-On topic tho, i find stupidity to be prevalent when one, anyone, refuses/fails to learn from their mistakes. They just keep on walkin over the coals, hissing at their burning feet... Like, really? Have some sense.
-That, and refusing to listen. I can know i'm right, but i will give the opportunity to hear your arguement, maybe, _just maybe_ you'll make a valid point. 
-The adapting thing i totally agree with. Willful ignorance, yess!


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)

lirulin said:


> You are being _ironically _hypocritical and ludicrous, right?
> I can't necessarily tell. Sometimes people say things that should be jokes, but don't realise.
> It's confusing.


yes,

as a serious response to this thread:

there can be no objective definition of stupidity. and for us to make some collective definition would be like dogs licking each other's assholes, trying to agree on a definition of "delicious."


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Ylajali said:


> stupidity cannot be objectively measured.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Ylajali said:


> yes,


Good.



Ylajali said:


> as a serious response to this thread:
> 
> stupidity cannot be objectively measured.


Embrace your Te!
It can be described and defined and categorized.


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)

lirulin said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> Embrace your Te!
> It can be described and defined and categorized.


Is this how it works for you, user of Te?

You think: "I will separate human traits into these categories I call 'stupid' and 'intelligent.' That will be jolly good, innit." And you do this, creating a model up to which humanity is measured. But you fail to understand how completely subjective such definitions are, perhaps because of your underdeveloped Fi. You've valued traits because they are in line with _your understanding_ of "good" and "bad," which is fine considering society is only concerned with its collective ideology. But you should know that it is not at all objective.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Ylajali said:


> Is this how it works for you, user of Te?
> 
> You think: "I will separate human traits into these categories I call 'stupid' and 'intelligent.' That will be jolly good, innit." And you do this, creating a model up to which humanity is measured. But you fail to understand how completely subjective such definitions are, perhaps because of your underdeveloped Fi. You've valued traits because they are in line with _your understanding_ of "good" and "bad," which is fine considering society is only concerned with its collective ideology. But you should know that it is not at all objective.


You're still trolling, right?
'Cause that's a total lack of understanding of Te, right there, so bad I assume it _must_ be a joke.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

People who cannot read their own notes

-Will


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

lirulin said:


> You're still trolling, right?


I think so...at least, I hope they aren't serious.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

absentminded said:


> I think so...at least, I hope they aren't serious.


Yeah, me too.
It would ruin the mood.
He's a little too good at giving the impression of a nasty hypocritical self-righteous NF. 
It is unsettling. I keep wondering if it is serious.


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)

Te is about creating shapes out of the senses right? "[Te] also helps us notice when something is missing," like a puzzle piece, or a painting, in this like, like a logical ideological conceptual drawing, or how you are mapping the reality

or like the definition of stupidity


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Crap.

He's serious.


----------



## Ylajali (Mar 27, 2011)

absentminded said:


> Crap.
> 
> He's serious.


I'm not a He, but rather I embody the Essense of all human kind.

You guys just are'nt NF to understand.


----------



## polykhor (Jul 20, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> I have no use for kids.


didn't quite get that one


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

My subjective idea of stupid people had nothing to do with IQ (actually, I know someone with a very high IQ whom I think is stupid) but with critical thinking, the ability to see more into things that what they just appear to be, etc. I really consider that thinking about things, consequences, asking oneself some questions about life/concepts/acts/conventions, building your own inner system (with and without the help of any authority such as family or authors), self awareness and a bit of skepticism is necessary to be intelligent otherwise you end up being incredibly stubborn without being able to argument your point of view and may fall into populism and be manipulated easily. 

I also consider that acting impulsively tend to be stupid because, while spontaneity is a good thing, it means that you are acting without thinking about the consequences or understanding why you are acting that way. Though, knowing why you are acting that way does not mean you won't act that way and can be pretty aweful to live, I guess.

However, I acknowledge that this is only my idea of intelligence and that I may easily fall into the category of stupid people even by my own standards as I have a subjective vision of myself and may ideolise my skills because of my ideals, I'll see when I'll be older how stupid I was when I was 21.

By the way, I surely have no physical intelligence, am not spontaneous and not interpersonal at all so I'm pretty sure I fall quite often into the "stupid people" category even by other standards.

Objectively, I guess intelligence is determined by a set of skills considered to be ideal such as the one calculated in IQ tests or at school (I don't think I would be intelligent by IQ standards but I have been both stupid and intelligent academically speaking, I don't think it's truly relevant), I guess spontaneity and the ability to respond quickly to any situation and adaptation are also part of what people consider to be intelligence.

Also, emotional intelligence is rarely taken into consideration during debate but seems to be extremely important in the society, mostly the intelligence which makes you kind, moral and helpful. Not so much about the real control of emotions, it's more about the interpersonal emotional intelligence.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Stupidity is predicated by intelligence, which can be objectively measured through IQ. A standard for stupidity can be derived from this.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

A stupid person is someone who I must refrain from punching on a regular basis. Simple.


----------



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

You want a definition? Here, let me quote the 16-year-old genius I have the honor working with:

- "So, like... brain surgeons, do they, like, remove a bad brain and replace it, or something?"

- "Seriously? Do people write down how much they earn everyday in shops? And plan ahead how much they're gonna earn? There's a whole job for it? Doesn't the cash register handle that shit?"

- "You're into psychology? But isn't that, like, about psychos? Are you into psychos? Oh-em-gee, talk about zero taste in men, hon. And here I thought it was bad enough you were into blonde dudes."

Take into account that the phrases above were all said during the span of forty minutes. _And_ that the girl is planning to become a doctor (or at least a nurse). Scared yet?


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

*Definition of 'stupid' people.*

I remember one of my ex colleague suddenly 'retired'..
As for me every action has their own reasons..
I prefer 'win win situation' which brings benefits both parties.
If they play 'win lose situations'..It may leads me to make my own rules.
I don't mind play 'mind games'..I know it is wrong, if I have a choice to avoid it, I WILL try to avoid such things.
*People made assumptions too much which leads them doing MORE mistakes.
And they NEVER learn from that.
*Things like this makes me bored, there is no good reason to make me stay with them. 
As a final solution, I will ignore them forever.


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

To me, a person's stupidity has little to do with innate intelligence (or lack thereof), and more to do with how willfully ignorant they are. I have little patience for people that are proud to not know anything of substance. My mother and step-father are excellent examples. If they don't need to know it for work, they don't want to know it. Handing either one of them a book and suggesting they read it is akin to handing them a beaker filled with dysentery and suggesting they take a sip. That is the difference between not being very intelligent and being outright stupid. And sadly, the world is filled with that sort of person.


----------



## Aaron Boal (Jun 2, 2011)

As Forrest Gump said, "Stupid is as stupid does." That is why I see a lot of stupid people around me. Makes me want to just grab them by the throat and squeeze really hard until they suffocate.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Aaron Boal said:


> As Forrest Gump said, "Stupid is as stupid does." That is why I see a lot of stupid people around me. Makes me want to just grab them by the throat and squeeze really hard until they suffocate.


No that's what mama said.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

affezwilling said:


> I don't know if this thread has already been started since I'm too lazy to look it up. Just because *all* NTs say they _*hate*_ stupid people I think we need to define stupid people.
> 
> stupid person
> -adj.
> ...


4. A person who does the same fucking idiotic thing over and fucking over and thinks things will be different next time...try try again, right? "Oh don't be so negative, Popinjay."

5. A person who makes the same types of stupid decisions in many different areas and can't see the pattern in their behavior over time...and when confronted says, "Well, they're different things. You can't really compare them."

6. A person who considers "what everyone else is doing" to be the most relevant factor in good decision-making.

If I encounter one intelligent person a day, I consider it's been an above-average day.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I think of most people as sheep. You've got the wolves whose only purpose is to screw others and get away with it. There are the farmers who try to teach the sheep and occasionally using force (a.k.a. dogs). Then there's me. I'm the farmer in wolf's clothing. I wouldn't say that I hate all the stupid people. Some of them do have their purposes. I find them funny and at best, comical and entertaining.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> Stupidity is predicated by intelligence, which can be objectively measured through IQ. A standard for stupidity can be derived from this.


I disagree that IQ is an objective measure of intelligence. It is certainly valid to a degree, but it can have errors, as anything can. For example, a person that scores 130 on an IQ exam could easily be less intelligent than a person that only scored 125, depending on how they answered their questions on their IQ exam.

Also, to reply to the OP. My definition of stupid people are people that are willingly ignorant. The people that disregard logical interpretations of a subject; to willingly accept an answer from their own perceptions rather than finding the answer through multiple sources/tests. Also, a person that defends a claim without any sources or logical reasoning could be considered "stupid". For example, when a person hears screaming in a song and automatically call it "screamo", a genre that began in the 1990s and never reached mainstream success; a genre that none of them have ever most likely listened to.

Also, I've created my own "measures of intelligence", call it "Seth's theory of intelligence". It goes

Goddamn Genius
|
v
Genius
|
v
Very Smart
|
v
Smart
|
v
Average
|
v
Dumbass
|
v
Fucking idiot
|
v
Mentally retarded (People can't control this, however, so I won't exactly get angry when they say something that makes no sense.)


----------



## Marshmallow Moo (Sep 19, 2011)

stupid person
-adj.
1. A person who refuses to admit that they are wrong even after an impossible amount of evidence exists to disprove their statement.
2. A person who ignores the course of the argument and retreats back to their original statement using non sequiter logic (e.g. "You have just proven to me that Harry Potter does not endorse Satanism. I hate Satanism. Therefore, Harry Potter is evil.") 
3. A person who answers a well-reasoned argument with something so obtusely ignorant that it does not even deserve a response. Said person will then proceed to interpret this silence as defeat, thinking they have won the debate. 
4. A person who does all of the above regardless of possessing perfectly normal IQ levels.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Marshmallow Moo said:


> stupid person
> -adj.
> 1. A person who refuses to admit that they are wrong even after an impossible amount of evidence exists to disprove their statement.
> 2. A person who ignores the course of the argument and retreats back to their original statement using non sequiter logic (e.g. "You have just proven to me that Harry Potter does not endorse Satanism. I hate Satanism. Therefore, Harry Potter is evil.")
> ...


pretty sure it's a noun... ;D


----------



## cookielover734 (Jul 22, 2011)

I think that stupid people are people who consistently do stupid things, know they are stupid yet do nothing about it whatsoever. Same goes for unintelligence. People who get something wrong, yet don't care enough to change it, so they decide to continue being wrong.


----------



## Marshmallow Moo (Sep 19, 2011)

possiBri said:


> pretty sure it's a noun... ;D


Haha, that's my fault for copying and pasting the original poster's format. Plagiarism kills*, kids. 

**Probably won't kill you.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Those who understand less than I.


----------



## Mav (Dec 19, 2010)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Stupid people are people whom given a set of options, they almost always chose the option that is sub-optimal 

I am thankful for the existence of stupid people since getting ahead becomes that much easier

Not to mention the fact that many of them/their actions are entertaining

A good dosage of laughter wouldn't hurt (as long as they don't start breaking things)


----------



## IDontReallyKnow (Jun 17, 2011)

stupid people don't exist but:

1.) ignorant people do.
2.) fake/pretentious people do. (say, someone is asking a blatantly stupid question...that person is actually has a different motive of why he did that- maybe he thought you were stupid too, maybe he was actually reaching more for some interpersonal connection, etc. etc.)

so next time you think someone is "stupid", think again. heh


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

possiBri said:


> pretty sure it's a noun... ;D





Marshmallow Moo said:


> Haha, that's my fault for copying and pasting





> In grammar, *an adjective is a 'describing' word*; the main syntactic role of which is to qualify a noun or noun phrase, giving more information about the object signified.


Stupid is a descriptive word. Therefore adjective.

Am I missing something?




on topic, stupid people (see? describes the noun 'people') are judged not by what they know but, by what they can actually comprehend.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

TheBoss said:


> Stupid is a descriptive word. Therefore adjective.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yeah, I know what an adjective is, it's because she said "stupid person" not just "stupid" — thus making it a noun, not an adjective anymore. Nice try, though. ;D


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

possiBri said:


> Yeah, I know what an adjective is, it's because she said "stupid person" not just "stupid" — thus making it a noun, not an adjective anymore. Nice try, though. ;D


You jumped to the wrong conclusion.
English is not my native language. I wondered if I had my definitions wrong and therefore questioned it.

Just stupid is still an adjective. Like: fat, tall, blonde, difficult, great, etc.



edit: I found the culprit; different grammar definitions between the languages. So, I will finetune the definition: besides slang, stupid is adjective. A word giving a characteristic, a singular and qualitative* description to a noun. Said noun can be implied, does not have to be in the sentence, Example: "hey stupid". Stupid is assigned to the implied 'you' and it sure as hell means that 'you' has inferior intelligence' and just that.
(Whereas nouns as words describe something that has a group of features, like: human, dog, etc).
* qualitative in terms of Philosophy > Ethics 

But as I read and discussed further, this is not an acceptable logic. Different language, different definitions.

I stop derailing the thread, thanks for the opportunity to look into this more and learn something.


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

I like to think of stupid people as the same as Einstein's definition of insanity. "Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." I don't study for tests, but I pay attention in class and still do well. A stupid person will not study for the test, but pay attention in class and still fail. They will do different combination of this method and still fail. Obviously something is not working, but being stupid, they will fail to see the error in their ways.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

possiBri said:


> Yeah, I know what an adjective is, it's because she said "stupid person" not just "stupid" — thus making it a noun, not an adjective anymore. Nice try, though. ;D


Wow, how did it take almost 5 months and almost 100 posts for someone to catch this mistake? Even more, how did I not catch this mistake when I made the original post? I guess it's like a friend of mine says "all people are stupid some of the time, some people are stupid all of the time, but not all people are stupid all of the time." Unfortunately in this day in age it seems like we are heading toward more and more people being stupid all of the time as the computers and politicians start thinking for everyone instead of people thinking for themselves.


----------

